# Hi Every one



## Bluemoon (Jul 15, 2009)

I am a grandmother from Suffolk who is breeding mice with my daughter (dingbat). On and off I have been breeding mice since I was 7 when I started by breeding PEW, However I have never shown mice - didn't know that you could. Curretly breeding Blues, BE Cream and Satins. Also very interested in mouse genetics.


----------



## Mark (Oct 3, 2008)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Jammy (Jul 14, 2009)

Hiya i am a newbie to the forum but have had mice on and off since a child nice to ''meet'' you


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

Hi, Welcome to our forum 

Thank you for your donation, I have added you as a Supporting Member.


----------



## Velvet_Meece (Apr 20, 2009)

Hi and :welcome !

Hope you find genetics easier than i do, i've been trying to learn for donkey years and still don't understand the basics :shock: :lol:


----------

